# Cavanaugh flight museum pics



## Aggie08 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah sorry these took so long, i moved down to school and forgot them- enjoy!


----------



## toffigd (Sep 12, 2005)

what are the markings on MiG-21? Russian or Polish or other?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 12, 2005)

Excellent pics! Thanks for putting them up!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 12, 2005)

more... they were supposed to have an p-51 and a p-47 but they were out on display somewhere else  d'oh! but everything else was freakin awesome.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 12, 2005)

toffigd said:


> what are the markings on MiG-21? Russian or Polish or other?



from http://www.cavanaughflightmuseum.com/MiG21.htm
"The MiG-21 US Mongol B on display was built in Poland in 1970 and served with the Polish Air Force as an advanced trainer. The Cavanaugh Flight Museum purchased the plane in 1993, and it is now painted in North Vietnamese Air Force colors." 
I didn't mention, this is the two seater version.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmmm, it must have been a misunderstanding. As far as I know, MiG-21's were NOT built in Poland.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can't say I know a whole lot about them, that's straight off the site.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome. Loving the MiG-17


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice pics Aggie! Good shots of the MiG-17 and B-24.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice shot. That has got to be one of the shiniest Texans that I have ever seen.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

I forgot to mention, the old time trainer above is called a Link Trainer. We also have one in our museum. Cool history with that device:

http://www.wingsofliberation.nl/linktrainer-uk.html


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2005)

Super shots AG I must admit im getting a soft spot for the Texan I think it's a really nicely proportioned plane.
They all looked well cared for aircraft its a lovely collection there AG
The perspex bump stick cover on the Merlin is very cool you have taken some very viewable pics AG well done and thanks for the insight to Cavanaugh


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 14, 2005)

Gracias. It's a really cool place. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 14, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I forgot to mention, the old time trainer above is called a Link Trainer. We also have one in our museum. Cool history with that device:
> 
> http://www.wingsofliberation.nl/linktrainer-uk.html



Wow! The trainer was used by the Japanese. Didn't know that, it certainly is ironic...


----------

